# One of those Daze!!!! Murphy's circle jig for my band saw



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

As I've said before *"Murphy is the Master Teacher In my Shop"* And He really wants me to learn all about what a simple circle cutting jig requires.

Watched a couple of clever You Tube videos before starting my own. I also wanted to do it with what was lying around the shop. Used a half inch piece of plywood and it was to extend past the table so I can make larger circles.

Remembered Norm's jig which used numbers written on the plywood and inserting a nail and cliping it off.

The plywood proved too flexible and I then added some clamps to hold it to the table. When finished I cut a square of MDF to the approximate dimension needed to make a circular insert for matching a chip collector cover to an available barrel. When I attempted the second cut, I realized the plywood needed to slide into the blade verses being fixed to the table.

Day Two: I found some pretty decent 3/4 plywood with no voids in the back room and cut it to the dimensions.

Fit it to the bandsaw table of my new 17 inch Grizzley Band Saw, and stopped for the day. ( Happy with the product at that point0

Worked at my money job yesterday and tackled the jig today. Saw a great video using a strip of wood with 30 degree sides to slide the piece to the saw blade.

Spent a lot of time sneaking up on the slot and I had cut a strip on my band saw. Laid it into the slot and had to pare away some material left over from my table saw cuts.

Feeling pleased with the depth and slide I looked and realized *"I cut the Dxmn slot the opposite angle of what it's suppose to be!" *

Hope the third time is a charm as I would like to use the jig!

Do you have these kind of DAZE in your shop?


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Gosh it's nice to know Murphy has other friends. He and I go way back. Way, Way back. I sometimes wonder if he really is that good of a friend. Maybe he's just a pest I can't get rid of and I just put up with him hanging around.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Looks like you have better luck on day two. Three times yesterday I cut a piece of threaded rod to be 1 1/2'' long. Only one came out the right size. What was I doing? LOL.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

I have accepted that I must learn from Murphy, but I wish he were an easier mentor.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Dave, I only hope that I measured too long vs, too short?


----------



## CharlieK (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes! Unfortunately, I do have days like that. Had one today as a matter of fact! Hang in there, Tom!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Spent alot of time studying several builds on YOUTUBE as well as looking over others project posts. Did not even try to cut angles, cheated and used a piece of metal and screwed the slider to that and drilled my hole for my 1/4 drill bit through both of them.Dry fitted everything and used screws from bottom to hold in place until it all worked correctly. Then went back and glued and screwed it all together. Took forever, nevermind the finishing process. Murphy paid several visits, really wish he would leave me be and bother someone else, like my ex-wife!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Charlie,

I was taking pictures today. LOL! Those YouTube guys never have any errors. :<)


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Woodbutcher by night,

I was also going to add to the narritive. "At least it wasn't a furniture piece." Looks like you spent some time on it.


----------



## CharlieK (Jan 6, 2008)

> Charlie,
> 
> I was taking pictures today. LOL! Those YouTube guys never have any errors. :<)
> 
> - DocSavage45


Oh yes they do!


----------



## PhilBello (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi Tom…I would recommend making a Router circle jig, far easier than the table saw, a piece of scrap, nail, a drill, the router and it's done. Best of all Murphy would have to be damn clever to outfox you!!  I am hoping to be back in the workshop shortly, so should start posting again soon, hope you are keeping well.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Charlie,

That's why there is the edit button. LOL!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey Phil,

Thanks for checking in. I did make a router circle cutting jig that I copied from Mark Adams a couple years ago. Since I have this band new toy/tool I wanted to see what it can do as I plan to be resawing on it quite a bit, and this was suppose to be simple?

Glad you're feeling well enough to do something in the shop.


----------

